# Wavy Lace Squares Baby Blanket free download until December 31, 2012



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a free download but only until Dec. 31st. Pattern usually sells for $4

https://store-26de6.mybigcommerce.com/content/93wavy_lace_squares_blanket.pdf

enjoy


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't that look lovely.
thank you for sharing


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

http://store-26de6.mybigcommerce.com/content/93wavy_lace_squares_blanket.pdf


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks!! 1 for the 2013 pot!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> Doesn't that look lovely.
> thank you for sharing


your very welcome.

Enjoy


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If I hadn't already started on one I would have on THIS one! Thanks!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link and pattern.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL blanket! Someday, I hope I can make this!!
Thanks for the pattern and the link!


----------



## landmansmom (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank You. I printed the pattern out & will definitely make it in 2013. It is a beautiful blanket


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Love it. Have it saved!!


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks!!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I printed it out and will plan to make in the New Year. Beautiful


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Cute, thanks for sharing!


----------

